# Pokedex Entry: Tangela, the Tentacle Pokemon



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

~not appropriate, spoilered or not

-del

Discuss


----------



## Michellism (Feb 19, 2010)

In B4 Ban


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

its censored so i would assume, if not im gonna ninja delete


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Danbooru has better than that.

Trust me.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Danbooru has better than that.
> 
> Trust me.


thats where i got this from 
minus the black bar


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 19, 2010)

OP's name and OP's post are a contradiction


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, Tangrowth is the one doing the rape there.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> OP's name and OP's post are a contradiction


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k4iZqbDsMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if Gardenia ever saw one


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Its been done


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> I wonder what would happen if Gardenia ever saw one



Something like this:  Except there would be a lot more vines and it would be more like rape.


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

Great thread


great thread


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Something like this:  Except there would be a lot more vines and it would be more like rape.


So it would be about 25 times better. 
Btw you can't rape the willing.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> So it would be about 25 times better.
> Btw you can't rape the willing.



Consensual non-consent. 

Though I don't know how you could do that with a tangled mess of vines.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 19, 2010)

shading is fantastic

i'll give it a B-


----------



## Kairi (Feb 19, 2010)

Why so contradiction Inno?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Why so contradiction Inno?


im in a good mood


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

What I'm wondering is why you aren't posting more sexy pics.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> What I'm wondering is why you aren't posting more sexy pics.


tangela related or?


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 19, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Discuss


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

omg   That seems so wrong  

Isn't pokemon-human sex almost bestiality too?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Innocence said:


> tangela related or?



I need more Tangrowth, mah boi.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Sen said:


> omg   That seems so wrong
> 
> Isn't pokemon-human sex almost bestiality too?


well, poketiality

its awwright

jason: ill pm you some "explicit" links


----------



## Vanity (Feb 19, 2010)

I wasn't expecting an actual graphic pic in here even though it's censored. :S

The pic is so wrong. lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Tangrowth is awwwright.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I wasn't expecting an actual graphic pic in here even though it's censored. :S
> 
> The pic is so wrong. lol.


eh, censored for safety, plus this aint no blender


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2010)

No wonder Erika loves Tangela


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 19, 2010)

Are there any more for us?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> No wonder Erika loves Tangela



She wants it to evolve, obviously.


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Seems it was deleted   If you really want to post pictures like that, you could always post in the BH and link or make the thread there, although not sure if that would even be allowed.



Innocence said:


> well, poketiality
> 
> its awwright
> 
> jason: ill pm you some "explicit" links



Indeed   I thought about using a picture like that for a joke set that someone had to wear, but then wasn't sure if it would be too much like that.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry Del


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess it wasn't censored enough. 

But lol Julie.  That would be kind of cruel to do to someone.


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2010)

That's alright, just keep in mind that that kind of stuff shouldn't be anywhere near here. Pokemon is a game that is supposed to be accessible to kids still in grade school, so even if you censor it I'm sure if their parents had seen that picture it would have been bad news.

The staff is also thinking about not having singular threads for Pokemon. If we had 400+ of those you can imagine it'd get pretty spammy. At first I thought maybe we could allow them if there was some in depth talk about the Pokemon (moveset, ev speads etc.) but that stuff can probably go in the Competitive battling thread. I haven't seen Kira kill the others yet so I'll leave them alone for now. But just as a heads up. Maybe you guys can think of a reason to keep them around.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> That's alright, just keep in mind that that kind of stuff shouldn't be anywhere near here. Pokemon is a game that is supposed to be accessible to kids still in grade school, so even if you censor it I'm sure if their parents had seen that picture it would have been bad news.
> 
> The staff is also thinking about not having singular threads for Pokemon. If we had 400+ of those you can imagine it'd get pretty spammy. At first I thought maybe we could allow them if there was some in depth talk about the Pokemon (moveset, ev speads etc.) but that stuff can probably go in the Competitive battling thread. I haven't seen Kira kill the others yet so I'll leave them alone for now. But just as a heads up. Maybe you guys can think of a reason to keep them around.


allright, and im sorry about that, kinda forgot about the younger viewers


----------

